# Cam Lean Question For Trykon Owners



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm having some trouble finding the correct lean on my trykon. I know this is a repeated topic.
I had it right and changed the string and cables but forgot to measure everything. DAHHH!!!!

My question of course is: What is your A to A measurements on both sides?
I know that the inside measurement needs to be a little shorter. Up to 1/16.

When I put an arrow on the cam it now runs parallell to the string but doesn't seem to produce proper flight w/ fp's and bh's.

My center shot is 7/8" and I'm shooting beman 400 @ 65lbs. So I know the spine is correct. Like I said I had it tuned once.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Check the cam lean at full draw not at static draw.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

*Dialed In Today.*

I was able to get the top cam lean right after shooting a few bare shafts.
They entered the target tail ( nock) LEFT from 10yrds.
// like this. I am a lefty, by the way.
This was a surprise to me ..because I expected the opposite. 
I set the cam lean originally according to what I had presumed correct, and that is to have the arrow side axle to axle measurement SHORTER than the quiver side of the bow by 1/16" in. approx.

When paper tuning I was getting a NOCK RIGHT tear. My thoughts were to twist the right side yoke. For this reason I never expected to have a nock left bare shaft.

After 3 shots to verify the nock left bare shaft, I untwisted the right side yoke 3 full twists. ( I could have TWISTED the left side yoke , but to keep that side the proper A to A I did not. I would have gotten the same result).

The next 3 shots w/ a bare shaft produced a straight arrow. PERFECT.
Walk back tuning verified the yoke twists.

Axle to Axle on the arrow side of the bow is just under 1/16" LONGER than the quiver side Axle to Axle. The string tracks straight of the top cam.


----------



## bullnuts (Dec 10, 2005)

I have the same issue with my Ultra tec. At full draw, the string comes off at a severe angle to the inside (rest side) of the bow. I've tried twisting and untwisting the right side yoke, but can't seem to get rid of the problem. I've got a floating yoke cable - is that the issue? Archer - does your Trykon have a floating or fixed yoke?


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

I changed my cables and string to winner's choice and a static yoke for the exact same reason.
You can't tune a floating yoke. I couldn't get the lean out no matter what I did.

You need to change to a static yoke or serve it together just above the loops.


----------



## bullnuts (Dec 10, 2005)

Yea, I figured that. Without the static yoke there's no way to create unequal pressure on the limbs to straighten out the cam. Just for kicks, I turned my outside yoke about 15 turns to see what it did - I ended up with an A/A measurement that was only off by 1/16". I just ordered up some new cables to see if that does the trick.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

bullnuts said:


> Yea, I figured that. Without the static yoke there's no way to create unequal pressure on the limbs to straighten out the cam. Just for kicks, I turned my outside yoke about 15 turns to see what it did - I ended up with an A/A measurement that was only off by 1/16". I just ordered up some new cables to see if that does the trick.


That'll fix you up. 

I have a friend who used to shoot for Hoyt nationally. The FIRST thing he did to his bows was to remove the stock string and cables. I never knew why. I thought he liked bright colored strings. He fess'd up it was because of the floating yoke. "Bad Idea" he said.


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

I thought winners choice were a floating yoke design? Or is static an option?
Wayne


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Winners Choice will make it however you like but the normal is a static yoke or at least that is how mine always came unless I specified floating yoke.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

Is that what causes cam lean?the yoke?I noticed yesterday,awhole lot of cam lean on my trykon(lower cam)at full draw


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

The top cam is the one subject to lean. Not the bottom. The bottom cam is offset. 
I remeasured the ATA AGAIN yesterday and found that it is exactly even measurement. I took a 1/2 twist out of the left side to fine tune broadhead POI / field point POI. 
To check cam lean and get a good starting point to tune lay an arrow shaft on the shelf side of the top cam and it should run parallell w/ the string. From there a 1/2 twist or so in either side will do it.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

archer58 in pa said:


> The top cam is the one subject to lean. Not the bottom. The bottom cam is offset.
> I remeasured the ATA AGAIN yesterday and found that it is exactly even measurement. I took a 1/2 twist out of the left side to fine tune broadhead POI / field point POI.
> To check cam lean and get a good starting point to tune lay an arrow shaft on the shelf side of the top cam and it should run parallell w/ the string. From there a 1/2 twist or so in either side will do it.


my bottom cam at full draw leans like a mother #&@$#^%:sad: :dontknow:


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Check the axles. It will have some slight lean but it sounds bad.
You need to press it to check them.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

I will try that,what should I be looking for?


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

If the axles are bent or the limb holes are oblong you will
notice rather quickly. The cams will wobble around. They should be tight
in the holes and you should be able to spin them in a circuler motion w/o wobble.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

archer58 in pa said:


> If the axles are bent or the limb holes are oblong you will
> notice rather quickly. The cams will wobble around. They should be tight
> in the holes and you should be able to spin them in a circuler motion w/o wobble.


I pressed the bow and noticed no wobble or oblong holes.I posted this problem in general discussion area to see if anybody has any ideas.Thanks for the heads up thow I would have went on thinking this was normal.:wink:


----------



## jackhorner (Nov 7, 2006)

*same*

i have enjoyed reading this as i've had the same problems with my 06 trykon. i cant paper tune a wb rest, and just found the cams dont touch similtaneously at full draw. so i guess i'll start there and see what happens. whats the diff between static and a floating yolk? cause i might need to know that next.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

jackhorner said:


> i have enjoyed reading this as i've had the same problems with my 06 trykon. i cant paper tune a wb rest, and just found the cams dont touch similtaneously at full draw. so i guess i'll start there and see what happens. whats the diff between static and a floating yolk? cause i might need to know that next.


In the year that I've had this Trykon, it's been a real learning expierence.
They are finicky to say the least.

I think it sounds like you need to check your tiller also. That was a problem I didn't realize I even had and caused me a 4 month headache. The tiller being out and the cams not rotating evenly made it impossible to get the top cam lean correct. 

If you have the factory cables w/ a floating yoke it has a loop that the buss or Y goes through. You REALLY need to get a static yoke cable. This is a cable that is a continuous string w/ NO loop and th buss splits to a Y w/ 2 loops for limb anchors. Most other bow co.'s like Mathews have a static yoke.

If you don't have a static yoke you can't adjust the top cam lean. No amount of twisting will hold because it slips through the loop.
I may have stated earlier that I have a friend who used to shoot for Hoyt Nationally and the first thing he did to a new bow was dump the floating yoke and went to aftermarket strings and cables.

I have Winner's Choice strings on my trykon. I also have Vapor Trail on my Black Ice. They are both excellent aftermarket strings. Winner's Choice is readily available and Vapor Trail will have a short waiting time, but you can custom order VT's in some really cool colors.

I hope this helps get you started ...keep us posted.


----------



## jackhorner (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks for your help, tiller measures right, i've ordered a bow press. i think the buss cable needs a couple of twists. when i bought the bow the limb was a touch off centre of the performance marks on the bottom cam and now its on the line.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

As far as my problem,I took my bow to the shop today and they found that my bottom limb gave out so they are ordering new limbs.:darkbeer: 
Thanks for all the input guys


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

jackhorner said:


> thanks for your help, tiller measures right, i've ordered a bow press. i think the buss cable needs a couple of twists. when i bought the bow the limb was a touch off centre of the performance marks on the bottom cam and now its on the line.


It sounds like you've got ALOT of string and cable stretch going on.
Max out your limbs and check tiller again.
If the tiller is even on both limbs then check your Axle to Axle.
I think you will find that your ATA and cam syncronization is off if the cam is that far out. 
Don't shoot it until you have corrected the problem.

When you get your press go to the Hoyt Draw Stop stickey at the top of this section. The post by JAVI will take you through the syncronization process as well as setting ATA and draw length. Remember this post applies to cam & 1/2 Hoyts so use what applies to the Zephyr cams.

You may also need to replace those strings if you need to twist them too much to get it tuned.


----------



## jackhorner (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks again arher58, does max out mean back limb weight off. if so i did that and tiller is still even. got my bow press tonight, i'll try the buss cable and check measurements again.


----------



## jackhorner (Nov 7, 2006)

backed limbs off and measured ATA 32.7" should be 33.2"(1/2") close enough? brace height spot on.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

jackhorner said:


> backed limbs off and measured ATA 32.7" should be 33.2"(1/2") close enough? brace height spot on.


Max out means to tighten down all the way.

O.K. --Start twisting.
I would get your ATA closer. It affect's limb weight and draw length.
Follow the sticky directions and then you can set the cam lean.


----------



## jackhorner (Nov 7, 2006)

i maxed out the limbs still 32.7" does this mean the string/cables are now to tight. cam lean ok 1/16" shorter ata on inside. is this right? thanks Brett


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

jackhorner said:


> i maxed out the limbs still 32.7" does this mean the string/cables are now to tight. cam lean ok 1/16" shorter ata on inside. is this right? thanks Brett


Where are the cam tuning marks now?
Everything else sounds good.


----------



## jackhorner (Nov 7, 2006)

still not were they where when i bought it, but maybe a little better.if i tighten the buss cable to get the marks right, the top cam hits the stopper way before the bottom, which is the opposite to when i started. i'm going to try a paper tune later today and see how it goes, thanks again for all your help. Brett


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

jackhorner said:


> still not were they where when i bought it, but maybe a little better.if i tighten the buss cable to get the marks right, the top cam hits the stopper way before the bottom, which is the opposite to when i started. i'm going to try a paper tune later today and see how it goes, thanks again for all your help. Brett


Put a couple twists in just the string. That will pull the bottom cam forward and the the top cam back.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

archer58 in pa said:


> Put a couple twists in just the string. That will pull the bottom cam forward and the the top cam back.


Correct that Brett, you need to put a couple twists in the CONTROL cable.
I should have mentioned also, when you get everything set to spec's , whenever you twist one cable you have to twist the other also. If you do't you'll knock everthhing out of spec.


----------



## jackhorner (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks again, i did twist that control cable yesterday, to see if it bring the cam around and it did. everything seems fine now. the paper test had i slight high tear, only 3/8" and thats the best i've had it since i put the WB on. i tried moving the rest up and down but it just got worse.i'm shooting GT Prohunters 7595 125g tips foc 12.61% and 100g tips foc 10.45%. not sure on the poundage of the bow (60-70lb) maxed up then back 1 1/2 turns, maybe 67lbs??? thanks again for your help Brett:wink:


----------

